

The Entrepreneur Startup Kit to help you succeed – From Ruslan Kogan - trevorlong
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=Entrepreneur+Startup+Kit#q=Entrepreneur+Startup+Kit
Crazy idea from Ruslan Kogan - all for a reason
======
voltagex_
Link should be [http://eftm.com.au/2014/05/the-entrepreneur-startup-kit-
to-h...](http://eftm.com.au/2014/05/the-entrepreneur-startup-kit-to-help-you-
succeed-from-ruslan-kogan-15094)

>The Entrepreneur Startup Kit is a complete gee up from our mates at Kogan - 5
out of 5 for fun

